# Happy Birthday Uncle Bob!!!!



## RJJ (May 20, 2010)

Have a great birthday Bob!  If I knew your exact location I send a dancing girl your way and put the charge on CA visa!


----------



## FM William Burns (May 20, 2010)

Happy birthday UB and hope all is well with you in your Hunt for Wild October.


----------



## Alias (May 21, 2010)

Belated birthday wishes, UB!  Hope you had a grand day.

Sue


----------



## fatboy (May 21, 2010)

That's why he been outa touch.......month long pre-B-day party...........woooohooo

Hope it was a great B-Day UB!


----------



## cboboggs (May 21, 2010)

Happy B-day Uncle Bob!!!!!


----------



## pwood (May 21, 2010)

happy b-day ub.  aarp called looking for you. they want their card back. they said the way you are carrying on is not possible for a senior citizen to do :mrgreen:


----------



## ewenme (May 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday UB.  That position still open for the 'old broad who cooks and cleans fish?"  Enjoy some sunshine and retirement...however briefly, then 'get back to work!.'


----------



## conarb (May 21, 2010)

Be careful Carol, if you let it slip that you know some good fishing holes up in Idaho he might show up on your doorstep.


----------



## Bootleg (May 23, 2010)

Happy birthday  (MIA) Uncle Bob!


----------

